# New Year's Eve



## Rocky (Dec 31, 2012)

What is everyone doing for New Year's Eve? 

We are having our "Gourmet Club" over for the evening. I hasten to point out that we are Gourmets in name only, more accurately a group of people who like to eat and drink wine (except for Bob who we cannot wean from beer). We are having an old fashioned traditional meal: Italian Wedding Soup, Roast Beef with Yorkshire Pudding, Green Beans Almondine, Roasted Sweet Potatoes and Waldorf Salad. One couple is bringing appetizers, one the bread and one the dessert. 

As all of us are in our late 60's and early 70's, the enthusiasm for partying has long since departed. We will play "Left, Right and Center" and try to stay awake until Midnight for a Champagne toast to 2013. No dancing with lampshades on our heads but the up side is a clear head to watch the great football games on New Year's Day.

Bev and I wish you all a very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year!


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year to you and Bev, Rocky! And to everyone else on WMT!

We will probably be in bed before midnight!


----------



## g8keeper (Dec 31, 2012)

happy new year rocky, bev, julie, and all the WMT family....going to a party at the gf's aunt and uncle's house....will be plenty of beer and spirits, and of course i know her aunt would be disappointed if i didn't bring along some of my wines....most of the family is more of a beer swilling crowd, but a few of them will enjoy an ocassional glass of wine...lol...i will also be sitting there complaining about the state of our local "NFL" team, hopes for our beloved TIGERS, and [email protected]#$ about the fact that we have no hockey, with the rest of guys, and watch as some folks do kara-jokey....lol....


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 31, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone! I'm just finishing up the boil on a Belgian Black Ale. Then off to play with the kids and light off some more model rockets! Tonight: nice home cooked meal, good wine and kids to bed early, then some quality time with the wife over a movie. We never have time to do that, it seems.


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Years, we play that same game, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Duster (Dec 31, 2012)

My wife and mother in law seem to be the family's desainted babysitter. So we will probably just sit at home, put the little ones to bed, watch the ball drop and maybe empty one bottle of wine.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!

Rocky makes me wish we lived closer. Just the 2 of us and maybe our daughter tomorrow - she lives 2 hours away.

We have no family here, they are all in MI and IN except our oldest daughter.

We are racking muscadine for the 2nd time today. Then 3 movies we will rent.

Steak and salmon on the grill for dinner. Tomorrow a pork roast cooked on the rotisserie on the grill. Rib roast cooked the same way for Christmas dinner. mmm good!

I will make ramaki, crab dip for later tonight for the 2 of us.

I have another quart jar of peach wine in the fridge from racking yesterday. About an inch of lees. I ma most excited about drinking that peach wine tonight!


----------



## s0615353 (Dec 31, 2012)

This evening I am going with my fiance to a friends wedding. The wedding hall is open from 6PM-2AM and there will be a steak and lobster tail dinner accompanied by all the free booze you can drink  , New Years Day is not going to be as much fun


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Will likely enjoy a bottle of wine with my wonderful wife and be asleep long before midnight. Can't recall the last time I saw midnight on New Year's Eve.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't really have a lot planned since the world didn't end. 

Just enjoying the win over the cowboys last night, that's enough to celebrate the new year with.

​


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm working my scheduled 24 hour shift at the fire station. No parties here! Hey, someone has to protect all you revelers from possible incineration and physical debilitation!

Don't dial 911! I'm trying to sleep!!!


----------



## fivebk (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!!!! Barb and I will most likely spend a nice quiet evening together, maybe share a bottle of wine........Well untill 9-930 when barb will decide to watch tv with her eyes closed LOL !!!

Old habits are hard to break 

BOB


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Can't recall the last time I saw midnight on New Year's Eve.



I see it every year. My wife wakes me up to watch the ball drop.


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> I'm working my scheduled 24 hour shift at the fire station. No parties here! Hey, someone has to protect all you revelers from possible incineration and physical debilitation!
> 
> Don't dial 911! I'm trying to sleep!!!


 Are you a professional firefighter/emt? My future son-on-law is one and I believe he does 48 hours on. Forturnately this year he did not have to work on Christmas eve nor day which I was very happy to hear.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 31, 2012)

We have been hanging out with SWMBO's parents and some of their good friends since last Thursday in the "Outer Banks", NC. Man I feel like Eddie Murphy in the movie "Trading Places" when he said "no I believe I can hang out which you guys for awhile......" I suspect this is what it feels like to be a "1%er"....... 

Nice digs if you know what I mean. We have been walking the beach looking for sea glass, putting puzzles together, playing cards, dominoes, watching football, and even a little Karaoke some nights....... Tonight we have a bunch of appetizers and drinks before dinner followed by a main course of Alaskan King Crab with all the trimmings. This stuff is HUGE. Never seen King Crab legs/claws this big. Flown in special from Seattle by the owner of the house we are staying at...... 

Back to reality sadly on Wednesday.......


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 31, 2012)

Living in Eastern NC since we moved from MI in 2000, one or first travels here were to the Outer Banks. Gorgeous country indeed!


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 31, 2012)

Julie said:


> Are you a professional firefighter/emt? My future son-on-law is one and I believe he does 48 hours on. Forturnately this year he did not have to work on Christmas eve nor day which I was very happy to hear.


 
Yes, Julie, thanks for asking. I'm in my 26th year as a professional firefighter/paramedic. I work a 24 hour shift, then 48 hours off. This year, I was scheduled to work both Christmas Day and New Years Eve. Lucky me!

Six more years and I'm retiring!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 31, 2012)

Going to a murder mystery dinner, hope I'm not the victim.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 31, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> We have been hanging out with SWMBO's parents and some of their good friends since last Thursday in the "Outer Banks", NC. Man I feel like Eddie Murphy in the movie "Trading Places" when he said "no I believe I can hang out which you guys for awhile......" I suspect this is what it feels like to be a "1%er".......
> 
> Nice digs if you know what I mean. We have been walking the beach looking for sea glass, putting puzzles together, playing cards, dominoes, watching football, and even a little Karaoke some nights....... Tonight we have a bunch of appetizers and drinks before dinner followed by a main course of Alaskan King Crab with all the trimmings. This stuff is HUGE. Never seen King Crab legs/claws this big. Flown in special from Seattle by the owner of the house we are staying at......
> 
> Back to reality sadly on Wednesday.......


 
The OBs are a great place, Mike. We used to go there many years ago when you had to bring your own wine to the restaurants! We had a place right on the ocean and we could walk a mile without seeing anyone or anything except the sand crabs. We were a couple miles south of a large hotel on the beach, seems like it was a Sheraton. This was in the 70's and I am sure it has changed a lot since then.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 31, 2012)

I forgot to mention this place is a "rental" house if anyone is interested......

Only $12,400 a week during the Summer! :<


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Yes, Julie, thanks for asking. I'm in my 26th year as a professional firefighter/paramedic. I work a 24 hour shift, then 48 hours off. This year, I was scheduled to work both Christmas Day and New Years Eve. Lucky me!
> 
> Six more years and I'm retiring!


 
No problem, Dave, thanks for being a firefighter/paramedic! I know you rarely hear this but here in the good ole USA, you are the one who will be on the front line!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 31, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Tonight we have a bunch of appetizers and drinks before dinner followed by a main course of Alaskan King Crab with all the trimmings. This stuff is HUGE. Never seen King Crab legs/claws this big. Flown in special from Seattle by the owner of the house we are staying at......
> 
> Back to reality sadly on Wednesday.......


 

So you took the poor guys crab legs on him while he was gone, eh?!

I thought it had been quiet around here for a while. You have been slumming it again.


Much quieter around here. I will probably have a small TV dinner, and maybe a beer if I want to splurge. My brother called a while ago to borrow some traps. He wants to see if he can catch a few squirrels for dinner (live traps). Hehehehehehehe

I will probably go to bed early as usual lately and celebrate in the morning when I wake up for yet another glorious day.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 31, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I forgot to mention this place is a "rental" house if anyone is interested......
> 
> Only $12,400 a week during the Summer! :<


 
That is really very reasonable. I think I could take it for about 2 hours.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike, 

Where in the outer banks are you? That looks like the Pine Island section in Corolla. I used to spend a lot of time down there. A mere 4 hour drive from here and I love the place.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep it's close to Corolla. Just google "Tern of the Century" and look for the website more pics and the map to this place. It's already almost booked solid through the summer of 2013!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Yep it's close to Corolla. Just google "Tern of the Century" and look for the website more pics and the map to this place. It's already almost booked solid through the summer of 2013!



I know it. Never stayed there, but I've seen it. 

If you have time and want to splurge on a nice dinner out, go to Elizabeth's in Duck. Wonderful food and wines. Bluepoint is another nice place. If you don't make it there for dinner, go for happy hour and watch the sun set on the sound.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2012)

Today, I labeled the Red Mountain Trio. Tonight, I'm drinking the Margaux.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike cough, choke, cough.

Boatboy24 Nice label!


----------



## Deezil (Dec 31, 2012)

Hanging at home this evening, and going to open one of 8 bottles of 2010 Blackberry-Cherry wine i made (2nd batch ever) and see if its worth its weight or not.

Going to watch the ball drop with the family


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2012)

Hanging out tonight. Wife has to work early in the morning.Will spend the day in the basement tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Dinner is served*

All done one the Weber charcoal grill with a slight kiss of pecan smoke. Happy 2013 everyone!

Edit: filet pictured after I carved off a bit for my sons.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 31, 2012)

A peaceful night with a bottle of merlot,and like Rocky looking forward to tomorrow's football games..... I wish everyone a healthy, safe,New Year!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone! I took the family out shopping, to a movie and then out to dinner. Now settling down in front of the tube with the wife and a bottle of sparkling shiraz.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 31, 2012)

*I can't believe I ate the whole thing.......*

Lots of Chardonnay went down tonight. Went very well with the crab and BUTTER! 

*Some crabs were injured and unfortunately did not survive but were ultimately consumed during the process......*


----------



## Ricky (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great ibglowin.... Happy new year!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year all! I myself am fishing tight now and til wee hours of the morn wife will be sleeping most likely in an hour as she couldn't sleep last night, daughter is sleeping over a friends house and son will be playing all his new games he got for Xmas. Hopefully the fish start buying soon. Sorry about any misspellings but this phone really pisses me off. When I try to go back and fix my mistakes it won't go back to that word and starts erasing other words instead. This android update sucks!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol..the updates do suck wade.... Hope ya catch more then a cold......lol... Happy new year...


----------



## tonyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Wife has very bad chest cold so I got us takie outie and a movie. Watching the ball drop over the fiscal cliff. Happy New Year to all WMT friends.


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year to all at WMT. Wife and I went into Boston for First Nite. We saw the early fire works. Had dinner in town. Opened a couple of bottles of wine, white for the wife red for me. Won't make it till midnite. Oh well. Bakervinyard


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 31, 2012)

Delivered the boy to his apartment at Pitt, the girl is at her friends and the wife and I are slugging around the house watching the Ghost Hunters DVD's and scaring ourselves silly...


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year to all my friends on WMT! I hope this year is a prosperous and fulfilling one for each of you.

The little wife and I spent a little relaxing time in the hot tub, sipping on a glass or two of homemade Merlot, listening to the fireworks as they exploded over the nylon gazebo covering out HT, just waiting to see if a fire was fixing to break out over our heads from the neighbor's pyrotechnics. Luckily, that didn't happen. We left that ienvironment went inside for a little while then headed off to bed, and fell off to sleep while visions of bottle rockets danced overhead.
I think, after last night, the fireworks manufacturers are adding more gunpowder to the fireworks these days. Some of them sounded like bombs going off.


BTW, the new year came in just fine without my help. I was in bed by 10:30.  

Today, it will be the traditional meal of black eyed peas, collard greens, and smoked pork loin stuffed with link sausage.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jan 1, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> We have been hanging out with SWMBO's parents and some of their good friends since last Thursday in the "Outer Banks", NC. Man I feel like Eddie Murphy in the movie "Trading Places" when he said "no I believe I can hang out which you guys for awhile......" I suspect this is what it feels like to be a "1%er".......
> 
> Back to reality sadly on Wednesday.......


 
Lots of nice things about the Southeast! Glad you could enjoy some of them, Mike. HNY!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ended up watching Despicable Me with my wife and 5 y/o. After that watched Hawaii 5 O then the first 15 minutes of the news. Woke up this am, got the pork roast ready, had a Mimosa with my wife and now I'm heading to the cellar to rack some wines. Wife and daughter are at her sister's house visiting her mother.


----------

